# Outback With Damage To Front



## gregj20 (May 18, 2014)

I'm looking at purchasing my first camper. I found a 2006 outback I really like. The front right has some damage. The dealer said it's cosmetic and won't be a problem. Is he telling me the truth. Does it look like something I could repair. Sorry for all the questions on here but I'm just making sure I'm not buying something with issues


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Cosmetic on the outside, looks like there may be some structural damage. If there are any water leaks, it will destroy the front of the camper eventually. Why purchase a camper with damage?
I doubt they are discounting it enough to compensate for a complete repair if it is not just "cosmetic". From the photo, it looks like a lot of damage as the front cap is wrinkled top to bottom.
Dave


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like delam to me. The dealer is a lier, it is more than cosmetic. Probably over $2k to repair given there is no structural damage.

Look very carefully inside the trailer for signs of water damage. I had a 2006 that had a clearance light that leaked. I actually found the problem when cleaning the inside of the trailer. I noticed small bubbles in the interior paneling in the area by the clearance lights. This led me to investigate further and ultimately I found the clearance light was leaking. I immediately sealed it up and dried out the cap. I still ended up with delam around the light, but it was contained and did not spread. That much delam would make me wonder how well that trailer had been maintained.

I am sure that they did not refer to it as "cosmetic" when the unit was traded in. I guarantee you that dealer knocked the trade value way down based on the damage. I think I would pass on this one unless the dealer knocks a significant amount off of the price.

DAN


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

I will agree with Dan on this. Unless they're giving you the trailer and you are looking for a fixer upper, avoid this. Just my $0.02.
Happy trailer hunting...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Where are the propane bottle and rack? Why would someone remove them? I am thinking there is more to this story.


----------



## gregj20 (May 18, 2014)

thanks for the info. i really appreciate it. the propane tanks are located in a compartment on the side of the trailer. What i don't understand is the material is pushed in. Would this be the case if it was delaminated. In side the closet behind the pushed in parts their are a few spots that look like the paneling is damaged and someone used calk or something to seal it. Im not seeing any signs of it leaking or water damage inside.


----------



## gregj20 (May 18, 2014)

i really appreciate everyone's feedback. After seeing your reply's we have decided to walk away from the camper. No sense buying a camper knowing we could have a costly repair. Now lets see if the dealer will refund my $100 deposit. This also made me really question if i can trust this dealer. We ended up going to a different dealer and are purchasing a new trailer. Its not a outback but we really like the floor plan. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gregj20 said:


> i really appreciate everyone's feedback. After seeing your reply's we have decided to walk away from the camper. No sense buying a camper knowing we could have a costly repair. Now lets see if the dealer will refund my $100 deposit. This also made me really question if i can trust this dealer. We ended up going to a different dealer and are purchasing a new trailer. Its not a outback but we really like the floor plan. Thanks again for the help.


Please feel free to stick around...we're ok with SOB's here. (some other brand...







)


----------

